# Any pointers?



## EmGran (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone give me some advice about how to start choosing possible clinics for IVF treatment abroad?

If the cycle I'm doing now doesn't work I may have the chance for one more try in the UK, but if that 2nd one fails then I won't be able to afford another one here so I will have to look abroad - but how on earth do you begin to choose?

So far it looks like I wouldn't need anything other than standard IVF - we haven't needed ICSI or anything like that, and I've produced a decent crop of eggs on a standard long protocol treatment, so it seems like I am responding well to the drugs.

It might seem a bit crazy to start planning a trip abroad for my 3rd IVF cycle when I haven't even got the results from my 1st one yet, but I'm in the 2ww and I like to plan ahead, it makes me feel better! 

All advice, pointers etc gratefully received. I'm happy to pick the drugs up here in the UK off the internet, or some other cheap supplier, so what I would really like to know is where abroad has a good reputation, is _cheap_, and also getting there and staying there (accomodation, food etc) is cheap.

Anyone got any recommendations?

Many thanks x


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Look into the Czech Republic.  Treatment is much less expensive but success rates are better.  It is the only way we would afford treatment.  We weighed up, cost of travel, accomodation, success rates, cost of treatments, what the area was like etc etc etc.  Our clinic, Gennet, has a sister clinic in London, and that swayed it for us.  However choose a country first then make a list of priorities, then make an appointment.  A lot of the clinics do skype appointments these days which should make  it much easier too.

Good luck.

Oh and once you start, it really isn't as daunting as it sounds!  

Fingers tightly xd that you wont even need it


----------



## EmGran (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Jelliebabe


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, good luck with yr cyclinng. Just read other threads, you will find tons of info on fertility clinics abroad. czech- has already been recommended, i may add Polish ferility clinics, my friends cycled positively in invicta. My friends and me to picked up some feritlity clinics, then contacted to find out more  before ending up with one.


----------

